# DDR4 on PCIe expansion card?



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2021)

I've tried searching for a PCIe expansion card with DDR4 DIMM slots that you could repurpose as a fast storage pool. Does anyone know if such a card exists?

Similar to this from the past.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2021)

Just buy 100gbs of ram and make a ram disk with software


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just buy 100gbs of ram and make a ram disk with software


I'm trying to repurpose unused DDR4 as fast storage or cache.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jan 14, 2021)

Unfortunately I don't think there's a market for such a product. Launching a product to market requires a certain investment, and if the potential buyers of such a product doesn't cover that investment nobody's going to make that product.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> I'm trying to repurpose unused DDR4 as fast storage or cache.



No such product exists. Hence why i suggested using a ram disk (which a mod so nicely marked as a LQ post)


----------

